# Red Oak Unsuccessful with 4 Points



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

So I went into the drawing pretty confident about drawing a tag going by last years stats,, 4 points was 100% success last year...
So I already had a couple properties lined up,, lined up a few bait sources,, getting pretty pumped for the season...

Talk about a major blow...the mood went from joy to a very sick feeling real quick...:sad:

So now I go in with 5 next year,,, but right now it doesn't excite me, I was really pumped for this season

To all the successful applicants,,,, Good Luck this season


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as you with 4 points. Thought I was going to be bear hunting this year, sadly mistaken.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You needed 5 points to be guaranteed a lisc this year. There was a post on here awhile back from a guy with 4 points wanting to know if he was going to get a lisc for sure. I said no and got thrown to the wolves with last years success rate.

Griff


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

you mean I have to wait another year....i hope it doesn't stay that way...after next year I'll have 4!!


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Me too expected to be going Bear hunting I had 4 pts too:sad:


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Same here. I had my vacation days already lined up and everything. I'm bummed.

Although the money I'm going to save this year between baiting and everything else doesn't hurt my feelings. The wife said whatever I spent on a rug/mount I had to give her an equal amount in cash.


----------



## The_120 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was also unsuccessful with 4 points in the Red Oak area. I am really disappointed also because we have lots of bear signs right now.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

At least I'm not the only one!:rant::rant:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I drew with 6 points. Sorry to hear you guys did not draw yours. Any suggestions from any of you for guides would be much appreciated. I'll be staying in a buddies cabin in Lewiston, and got some business cards and numbers from Jay's Post it Board in Gaylord last weekend. Good luck to you all next year!


----------



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was successful with 4 points and this will be my first bear hunt ever. The website said 4pts for red oak had a 57% percent chance. I was wondering what some good bating tips might be? Thank-you and sorry if I took anyones tag


----------



## Photog (Dec 21, 2003)

The_120 said:


> I was also unsuccessful with 4 points in the Red Oak area. I am really disappointed also because we have lots of bear signs right now.


Could you PM me with that location, Please. I finally got on this year with 6 points. First time ever trying to hunt for bear. I am pretty happy, and a little worried on what to do.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

first time me and my brother drew tags on our 3rd point in 03 this time we both had 5 pts he drew a tag and i get to sit and watch


----------



## jmc (Mar 8, 2004)

well,hope all of you luck,the bad deal with the red oak,my neighbor drew a tribal tag as well as a regular tag last year.this year both he and his girlfriend both drew tribal tags.last year he killed 2 bear,filling both his tags.this year him his girl and his cousin all have tags.another fellow,blond hair blue eyed tribal member,drew a tag this year,last year he killed a bear,and the year before.his cousin and nephew both had tags last year,and most likely this year as well.their season starts a week before ours,and continues without a break until the 26th of October.the tribe gets a percentage of the allotted tags,10 percent is the figure i heard if i remember correctly.more people are applying for red oak as the talk is that the up has been hunted out,plan your hunts accordingly as alot of these tribal hunters will set up off your bait a week before you start to hunt.how do i know?they get a kick out of it,brag about it,dont worry though,it,s not just the bear,they do the same if it is a nice buck.i dont understand,the tribe considered the bear sacred,but with all these white eyes with a card,the practices of the past no longer exist.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Same here 3 pref. points and no success. I was really hoping that 4 points next year would do it. But now after reading this thread I'm not so sure.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

to be honest guys, i wouldnt get to excited over 5points either, most of our customers are getting them at 6-7 points. even 8 points isnt out of the question. good look next year.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

To all of those unsuccessful, find someone who was and put in the time helping them, find someone who runs hounds and see if you can ride along and help out. Then you will still have been successful in hunting bear and you will gain some knowledge and see all the ups and downs of bear hunting. 

It's only easy if you know what you are doing, and then do all the right things, and do it often ( keeping bait out and your scent there, but fading, and then, it still is not easy. 

Good luck next year, just don't get down because you are not going to have a chance to kill a bear, you can still be involved and learn bear hunting so when you do get a tag, you will be more focused on what to do.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

11 out of 12 Non residents drew a tag with 4 points,,,,,,makes no sense to me.......
Residents should be taken care of first IMO


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

rnc9502 said:


> 11 out of 12 Non residents drew a tag with 4 points,,,,,,makes no sense to me.......
> Residents should be taken care of first IMO


$$$ they get more for an out of state tag.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

rnc9502 said:


> 11 out of 12 Non residents drew a tag with 4 points,,,,,,makes no sense to me.......
> Residents should be taken care of first IMO


 
i agree with you %100 its not right


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Ginweed said:


> Same here. I had my vacation days already lined up and everything. I'm bummed.
> 
> Although the money I'm going to save this year between baiting and everything else doesn't hurt my feelings. The wife said whatever I spent on a rug/mount I had to give her an equal amount in cash.


Does she tell you how to dress to?


----------



## Capt Kent (Jan 8, 2003)

My cousin had seven points and tried for the first hunting period in Baraga unit. He didn't manage to pull a permit....


----------



## eltorobowen (Jun 10, 2010)

Come on, hard to believe they have tags left over in that unit!!!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Capt Kent said:


> My cousin had seven points and tried for the first hunting period in Baraga unit. He didn't manage to pull a permit....


 
Something must have gone wrong with his application b/c when you look at the draw results for Baraga first hunt there were 13 applicants with 7 pts and they all received a tag.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

eltorobowen said:


> Come on, hard to believe they have tags left over in that unit!!!!


What unit are you refering to? Because there were only a couple units with leftover tags and they were for the 3rd hunt 
0003 536 BERGLAND - 3RD PERIOD 09/25/10 - 10/26/10 
0012 33 CARNEY - 3RD PERIOD 09/25/10 - 10/26/10


----------



## eltorobowen (Jun 10, 2010)

I am sorry I must have read the DNR sight wrong I thout it was for Baraga my bad I will take another look.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

When I asked about Baldwin Unit it was 8 or 9 or better to get a permit there.


Here is a picture I just got from my property it was this spring. Never had any bear pictures early on but in Oct and usually only one here is a pair together. In my deer food plot. It is from Newaygo County. It is hit and miss as to getting pictures maybe ever other year but only one a year.

Look to be decent size for Spring.

Newaygo1


----------

